# Foreign income tax for overseas student



## Spongebob1122 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello there. I'm really sorry if i'm in wrong topic or category. I have a question about foreign income taxation for overseas student. I have a children's educational (purpose) channel on Youtube and i monetized the channel so that Google transfers my earning to my bank account. I'm not Australian resident and i'm an overseas student studying in Sydney. To my knowledge i'm an Australian resident for taxation, so i should declare my foreign income. But also i read that temporary visa holders shouldn't declare any foreign income. Any overseas student or worker here earning money from Youtube channel? If so do you declare your foreign income (youtube earnings) or you don't declare it at all? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Spongebob1122 said:


> Hello there. I'm really sorry if i'm in wrong topic or category. I have a question about foreign income taxation for overseas student. I have a children's educational (purpose) channel on Youtube and i monetized the channel so that Google transfers my earning to my bank account. I'm not Australian resident and i'm an overseas student studying in Sydney. To my knowledge i'm an Australian resident for taxation, so i should declare my foreign income. But also i read that temporary visa holders shouldn't declare any foreign income. Any overseas student or worker here earning money from Youtube channel? If so do you declare your foreign income (youtube earnings) or you don't declare it at all? Thank you so much in advance


Have a look at this once the ATO website comes back up:



> Generally Australian residents must declare all income they've earned, both in Australia and internationally, on their Australian tax return. However, as an overseas student you probably have a temporary visa, which means you're a temporary resident.
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...ls/Coming-to-Australia/Studying-in-Australia/


----------



## Spongebob1122 (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks for your reply. The link you provided is not working. So you think i'm an temporary resident and i don't declare any foreign income? thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Spongebob1122 said:


> thanks for your reply. The link you provided is not working. So you think i'm an temporary resident and i don't declare any foreign income? thanks


The ATO website is still down. But i suggest checking it again, when it is fixed, and seeing how it applies to you.


----------



## Spongebob1122 (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone else is familiar with this issue?


----------

